# احدث الاجهزة لكشف الذهب تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي



## gooold (6 أكتوبر 2013)

الجهاز الالماني المطور والخارق لكشف الكنوز والذهب والمعادن 2013
شركة النجم الفضي ترحب بكم و تقدم لكم أقوى جهاز الماني للتنقيب عن الذهب و رؤيته في ان واحد مباشرة بالعين المجردة وهو مدفون تحت الارض ,
جهاز EXP 5000 , أحدث تيكنولوجيا للتنقيب عن الذهب و المعادن , مخصص للاستخدام المهني و كدا للمنقبين المحترفين و الهواة الراغبين في التنقيب عن الذهب و الحصول على نتائج دقيقة.
الجهاز يأتي مع نظارات فيذيو تمكنك من مشاهدة الاجسام المدفونة مثل الصناديق والانابيب, و المعادن و أيضا الكهوف و القبور المتواجدة تحت الارض لتصبح مرئية بشكل مباشر. اضافة الى هذا, نظارات الفذيو مخصصة ايضا للتنقيب اثناء الليل و تعمل ضد اشعة الشمش.
يتضمن جهاز EXP 5000 للتصوير الأرضي وحدة سيطرة قابلة للنقل بسهولة مما يجعله سهل الاستخدام في مناطق مختلفة. و مع معداتها المدمجة يسهل على الجهاز أيضا استخدامه في الأراضي التي يصعب الوصول إليها.
معالجة سريعة للبيانات المقاسة
الجهاز يسمح بأخد القياسات بصورة واضحة. تتم معالجة جميع البيانات المسجلة على الفور من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر المدمج، وتصبح مرئية من خلال نظارات الفيديو. حجم أي قياس تقريبا غير محدد ومحدود فقط من سعة التخزين من 256 ميغا بايت. يمكن نقل جميع البيانات المقاسة التي تم جمعها بعد ذلك إلى جهاز كمبيوتر شخصي لتحليل النتائج مهنيا في البرنامج التصويري3D. و بالاضافة الى عرض القياسات , يتم عرض معلومات إضافية مثل:
التاريخ والوقت
الانتنا المستخدمة،
إحداثيات GPS (إذا كان قد تم تفعيل GPS) و
إعدادات المفاسات الحالية
سيتم تخزينها تلقائيا في كل رسم بياني. يمكن ملائمة إعدادات التاريخ والوقت بشكل فردي مع المنطقة الزمنية الفعلية.
أوضاع التشغيل الفردية
بالاضافة الى مواصفات عديدة غير موجودة في اجهزة التنقيب الاخرى...
فقط اتصل الان على الارقام التالية للحصول على جهازك:
موبايل
0096599094080
0096599094070
تليفون
0096524720450
البريد لإلكتروني
المبيعات
[email protected]
أو تفضلوا بزيارة موقعنا :
www.3D-Detectors.com

العنــوان
شركة النجم الفضي لاجهزة كشف الذهب و المعادن
الكويت - الفروانية-شارع حبيب مناور - مبارك التجاري الدور الثالث


----------

